# How to sex a crested gecko and at what age can this be done?



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

As in the title guys my cresties is approx 4" long prob still to young to sex had it from a 8week old diddy thing and now its approx 3" long then again am crap with measurements so it could be a little more I think we had it approx 5month.

As said it prob still to young but for future reference it would be good to know.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Pangea Reptile Crested Gecko Care

have a look at the bottom of that page


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Spot on that hun I think I miight have to get the magnifying glass out but then again it may be old enough to tell now.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

what does it weigh? length doesn;t really mean much, age and weight are the things that would determine whether you could pore sex it. It can be done from 3-4 months if you know what you are doing, but if you have no loupe or magnifying glass then you will have to wait until 7-8 months before it starts to show...could be longer too


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I am thinking about trying to sex my two bigest ones but I have no idea how I am going to get them to stay still long enough for me to do it....


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I must admitt like am not gonna enjoy doing mine every single time without fail I get it out and it :censor:s on me:lol2:

I dont think this is a sign of love. 

So can imagine I will go to sex it and get a birdseye shot of it relieving itself. NICE!!!!!!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

easy way to do it if you can't restrain the animal is to pop them in a nice clean cricket box, put the lid on and look through at the underneath as its stuck to the tub!


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Good thinking Biohazard a will try that when I get home, am not bothered what sex it is to be honest but it would be nice to know. : victory:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

spudsgirl said:


> I must admitt like am not gonna enjoy doing mine every single time without fail I get it out and it :censor:s on me:lol2:
> 
> I dont think this is a sign of love.
> 
> So can imagine I will go to sex it and get a birdseye shot of it relieving itself. NICE!!!!!!


 
Last night one of mine bite me twice and another one pood on me.

Gotta love em!


----------

